# Hi from the two



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

@FanKi tagging you buddy! They wanna say hi! ^^ im sorry if it looks messy..it was just a quick draw that was requested by someone special.. XD


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

it´s cute alright


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Melody Jeoulex Did you see where I messaged you on Deviant Art? :biggrin: I thought we had lost you, and I was hoping to reel u back in. 
:vs_smirk:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

leighann said:


> @Melody Jeoulex Did you see where I messaged you on Deviant Art? :biggrin: I thought we had lost you, and I was hoping to reel u back in.
> :vs_smirk:


Yeah...I sent you a reply there..^^...I was just about to check the forum after checking out my deviantart but then I saw your message... :laugh:
Aww...thanks for that girl! :vs_awed:


----------

